# Would You Open a B & M?



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

After losing a job for the 4th time in three years, I'm thinking of opening a retail B & M cigar/pipe shop. My local B&M raised their "membership" dues for the third time in as many years, to the point where I can't afford to join again. There is no other local shop and I don't know if that's due to NY laws and how expensive cigars are in NY (vs the Internets) or what? Any feedback you'd care to share would be appreciated. For the record, I live in Northern Westchester County.


----------



## Broklynite (Oct 3, 2013)

lbiislander said:


> After losing a job for the 4th time in three years, I'm thinking of opening a retail B & M cigar/pipe shop. My local B&M raised their "membership" dues for the third time in as many years, to the point where I can't afford to join again. There is no other local shop and I don't know if that's due to NY laws and how expensive cigars are in NY (vs the Internets) or what? Any feedback you'd care to share would be appreciated. For the record, I live in Northern Westchester County.


Dunno about there, but here in the city I know there's a 75% tax on the wholesale price on cigars. I can't think of too many B&Ms here, aside from, say Nat Sherman's. Plenty of places to buy cigars, but only a few dedicated cigar places- most of which have mixed but fairly positive reviews.

I've personally gone to my local one, Wall Street Humidor, and found it almost quietly hostile to newcomers. I'm sure if I went on a regular basis, that might change, but I don't feel the need to make friends with people who will automatically dismiss me before I've even opened my mouth.

For myself, I can think of little more that would be enjoyable than running my own cigar shop/lounge.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Broklynite said:


> I've personally gone to my local one, Wall Street Humidor, and found it almost quietly hostile to newcomers.


Mwhahahaa, I must go to this one now and start chit!!


----------



## Broklynite (Oct 3, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> Mwhahahaa, I must go to this one now and start chit!!


I dunno. I am glad I went, but it just wasn't what I was looking for. I'd like a place where two strangers have their sticks, turn to each other and comfortably start a conversation on the fly. You know how it is- like when you're on the subway and you start chatting with the person next to you. I think this was more oriented toward investment guys who all know one another from work.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Not in that state I wouldn't...


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

lbiislander said:


> After losing a job for the 4th time in three years, I'm thinking of opening a retail B & M cigar/pipe shop. My local B&M raised their "membership" dues for the third time in as many years, to the point where I can't afford to join again. There is no other local shop and I don't know if that's due to NY laws and how expensive cigars are in NY (vs the Internets) or what? Any feedback you'd care to share would be appreciated. For the record, I live in Northern Westchester County.


Like any other business, do your demographics & research. Your current local B&M may be able to do this because there's no competition. Maybe it is that hard/expensive.



Broklynite said:


> Dunno about there, but here in the city I know there's a 75% tax on the wholesale price on cigars. I can't think of too many B&Ms here, aside from, say Nat Sherman's. Plenty of places to buy cigars, but only a few dedicated cigar places- most of which have mixed but fairly positive reviews.
> 
> *The 75% tax is statewide! then you tack on your local taxes. It definitely is an expensive hobby here (we're not alone)!*
> 
> ...





Shemp75 said:


> Mwhahahaa, I must go to this one now and start chit!!


Sounds like you're from one of the boroughs! (minus SI)



Broklynite said:


> I dunno. I am glad I went, but it just wasn't what I was looking for. I'd like a place where two strangers have their sticks, turn to each other and comfortably start a conversation on the fly. You know how it is- like when you're on the subway and you start chatting with the person next to you. I think this was more oriented toward investment guys who all know one another from work.


It doesn't sound like you're originally from NYC! For the past 20+ years when you step out of your neighborhood and attempt to make conversation or even just say hello, you get the evil eye (even if they do respond)!


----------



## Broklynite (Oct 3, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> It doesn't sound like you're originally from NYC! For the past 20+ years when you step out of your neighborhood and attempt to make conversation or even just say hello, you get the evil eye (even if they do respond)!


Ah, I should have been more clear. Sometimes when I'm on the subway and someone's reading a book I like I can strike up a friendly convo. Or maybe the train is particularly bad that morning, so you turn to the guy next to you and make a smart-assed remark. Yesterday, one guy next to me turned to the other, asked directions, started talking politics. I joined in and the three of us had a good time, nice way to pass the ride.

Yea, I'm not talking about the people that make eye contact with you on the sidewalk, smile, nod, and ask you how you are...those folks're just creepy.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Broklynite said:


> Yea, I'm not talking about the people that make eye contact with you on the sidewalk, smile, nod, and ask you how you are...those folks're just creepy.


I'm surprised you got a conversation! LOL
I don't think it's creepy to be "neighborly/friendly" as long as you don't get carried away.


----------



## Broklynite (Oct 3, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> I'm surprised you got a conversation! LOL
> I don't think it's creepy to be "neighborly/friendly" as long as you don't get carried away.


I'm told I can be pretty charming 

As for the neighborly- depends on the neighborhood. I'm in Chinatown. They don't go for that kinda stuff down here.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Broklynite said:


> I'm told I can be pretty charming
> *ok! I'll take you word for it. LOL*
> 
> As for the neighborly- depends on the neighborhood. I'm in Chinatown. They don't go for that kinda stuff down here.
> *Now THAT'S typical NY!*


As I'm sure you know, if you don't have the "screw face" on they'll try to take advantage of you!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The B&M I go to in SI is always busy, everyone is extremely friendly and it appears to be doing very well. Place was still busy last night when I left after 11.

The first time I walked in a few of the regulars welcomed me and offered me a scotch which I gladly accepted.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I went to Wall Street Humidor on friday dressed in my typical grunge-hippy attire ( B-ball shorts and hoodie) and truth be told the owner was a bit offish towards me but I have been treated worse in other businesses so it was no real bother. what was funny was his reaction when I choice to get a Padron 46th anniversary (havent had a 46th yet) I have no doubt in my mind he expected me to grab a $10ish smoke the way I was dressed. Even with the high ass NY tax it was still only about $10 over retail which is not too bad for a smoke like that. I was able to start/jump into a conversation pretty easily with the few smokers that were near me. I inquired about membership lockers and it was much cheaper then I thought it would be for that local ( $1000 per year) but all it gets you is access to the downstairs smoking section which is nice but i dont see the jist of it. And when i was there most people that i saw that had lockers smoked upstairs were i was. 

Would I go there again? Probably not because their selection was not really that big( nothing that caught my eye). Cigar Inn which is only a few more minutes uptown on 53rd and 2nd ave has a much bigger selection and more brands available.

Oh and the Padron 46st was uber jizzworthy!!


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Not in that state I wouldn't...


I hear you, but selling my house and moving just to open a cigar shop is NOT an option.


----------



## Broklynite (Oct 3, 2013)

lbiislander said:


> I hear you, but selling my house and moving just to open a cigar shop is NOT an option.


Moving INTO the cigar shop, perhaps?


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Broklynite said:


> Moving INTO the cigar shop, perhaps?


Now you're talking!


----------



## LopezCigarClub (Oct 21, 2013)

lbiislander said:


> My local B&M raised their "membership" dues for the third time in as many years, to the point where I can't afford to join again.


Hey it wouldn't happen to have the initials "DJ" would it?!


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

lbiislander said:


> After losing a job for the 4th time in three years, I'm thinking of opening a retail B & M cigar/pipe shop. My local B&M raised their "membership" dues for the third time in as many years, to the point where I can't afford to join again. There is no other local shop and I don't know if that's due to NY laws and how expensive cigars are in NY (vs the Internets) or what? Any feedback you'd care to share would be appreciated. For the record, I live in Northern Westchester County.


You live in Westchester and can afford to open a store but cant afford the "dues"...Im confused. Are you looking to open a shop just to have a place to smoke?

edit: also you're like 3 feet from CT arent you?


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

LopezCigarClub said:


> Hey it wouldn't happen to have the initials "DJ" would it?!


Exactly!


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Merovius said:


> You live in Westchester and can afford to open a store but cant afford the "dues"...Im confused. Are you looking to open a shop just to have a place to smoke?
> 
> edit: also you're like 3 feet from CT arent you?


I understand your confusion. I could find the investment capital to open a business. Spending the dues $$ is something I can't justify under my current circumstances. Maybe it sounds confusing, but it is what it is. And it's 45 minutes to an hour to the nearest shop I know of in CT.


----------



## Carpenter69 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fellas, Doc James sucks, I'm sorry. $20 for a no.9 robusto.If you want a fun,inexpensive club to join, go to atlantic in elmsford.
BTW don't try that house cigar they put out, tastes like dry grass.


----------



## Redwyvern (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, I'm in Yonkers, and there's Mom's Cigar on Central Ave. in Scarsdale/Yonkers. There's no membership for the lounge, just buy a cigar from them. It's BYOB, and the lounge is pretty nice. Just be prepared for the NY tax sticker shock!


----------



## Carpenter69 (Mar 5, 2013)

I do like Mom's. The lounge is pretty nice, pretty large selection, but again, that 75% NY tax prohibits me from buying a lot there. Usually only a small handfull.


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been to Mom's a few times, mostly to hang out and smoke with the pipe guys. I feel that the way they store cigars out in the open doesn't give them a chance to humidify properly. As far as Atlantic, isn't it like 1200$ a year?


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

Interesting to see others' comments about Wall Street Humidor. I used to work nearby and also found it to be particularly unfriendly. It was a great location for me at the time and would have been a regular spot, but I didn't feel quite comfortable there even after my 3rd or 4th visit. If I'm downtown I head to SoHo to smoke at Circa Tabac instead. Nice employees, good crowd, and full bar


----------



## LopezCigarClub (Oct 21, 2013)

You guys must go to Central Cigar Lounge on Central Ave in Yonkers. I know more than a few members. Great ambiance and ppl from all walks of life. The only reason I don't join is b/c it's a bit out of my way but I def go hang out whenever i'm in the area.


----------

